# Dance, anyone?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you dance - or have you ever? Or do you enjoy watching particular sorts of dance? 

One of my schoolfriends took up Argentinian Tango in her fifties; it keeps her young & supple and 'interested'... 

Taggart & I go 'country-dancing'. We started with English country dancing, including Playford and Apted; then moved on to Scottish country dancing, which is all we have time & energy for now. 

When Taggart was working on his fitness after an illness, in 2004, we took jive classes for several months, and we loved it. But the opportunity has passed now.

On the other hand, Taggart's parents were big on ballroom dancing, and we couldn't pick it up at all. We 'didn't have a Scooby', as they say. 

It would be great to hear from any dancers at TalkClassical. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd love to ballroom dance, though I don't watch it, nor do I want to start. I'd rather be the conductor than the dancer in a ballet, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have my own kind of mating dance that I perform during the mating season.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

There is no realistic circumstance under which I would dance.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm great at that Free Willy motion when I'm lying on the floor. :lol:

I'd love to be able to dance, I suppose the nearest I get is called Drunk Freeform, which involves trying not to spill a drop and still look cool while you're sweating and swaying rapidly through an old skool rawk song...


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

English country dancing is my favorite. I also enjoy square dancing.

And yes, they do have a few similarities!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I like to go to school dances...

I've also been in a few school musicals (small roles) that required dancing. I like choreographed dancing, but I haven't done it much in my life. I've never danced to classical music, though, that would be cool (and I don't mean ballet haha).


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't dance in general except at parties (and only if everyone else is doing it, too), and even there, because I feel rather self-conscious I tend to need a bit of 'Dutch courage' beforehand. Sometimes I overdo it on the Dutch courage ...
But I never dance like this fellow (or I think I don't):


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My funniest dance experience was when Taggart & I went to an English country dancing class in Durham, and one night there was a guest dance expert from the South Appalachians. She tried to get us to do some clogging - we were useless, but boy did our ankles ache next day. Then she organised a progressive ring dance. One of the figures was that the man clapped his hands behind his partner's waist, and the lady clapped her hands behind her partner's neck - so you ended up virtually embracing, and with a stranger, too, once you'd 'progressed'. 

Anyway, it was no use. We Brits were just too embarrassed to obey the guest South Appalachian dance expert!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I only dance when no one is around.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a great enthusiasm for American country music and English folk music. I like that the accompanying dance can be quite informal, i.e. anyone can do it, even me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to learn how to do the Waltz, Mazurka, Polonaise, etc. my favorite kinds of classical dances. As of now, I think I only like watching it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, I got used to embarrassing myself at discos as a teenager - there was, of course, a purpose then, but I mickey-take now with faux John Travolta. And I don't mind going to a Ceilidh - I twisted my ankle quite badly on an uneven floor at a Barn Dance, but was rather too drunk to notice until later.

Best is to sit at the side and eye up the talent!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've only formally danced three times, twice as a member of a wedding party, where it was required, and once on a first date. That's it for me. I look like a beardless Abraham Lincoln, and people like us don't look good doing anything besides standing or walking.

There have been times in church where there was such a sense of freedom that I have participated in spontaneous dancing, but in those cases, nobody was looking at me, anyway, and it felt sooo good. 

As far as watching, I like watching certain types of dancing, like clogging and Morris dancing.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I love the idea of dancing, it must feel great. But the idea of doing it in public is terrifying. I'd probably need some kind of chemical stimulation before I'd be willing to do it in front of anyone.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am obligated by the tenets of Social Correctness to point out that the title of this thread reads Poll dance. Assuming that the spelling is to avoid Ethnic Impropriety, I can only add that nobody wants to watch me poll dance.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I (rather, my feet do) _dance_ regularly on the pedalboard while seated at an organ console.

Kh ♫


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Neither my wife nor I can dance a lick. We have frequently talked about taking dance lessons but nothing ever came of it. We do play a lot of tennis together, so, I guess that's a sort of substitute - couples who do a lot of dancing don't usually do much else physical activity, I believe. I have been trying to get her to take ballet lessons with me but to no avail; I don't want to go on my own. Yes, the PA Ballet has recently opened a new ballet school nearby and are offering adult ballet classes on Thursday evenings.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Dancing up and down while making vaguely related, awkward arm movements to accompany loud electronic music? Nah, I don't 'dance' in the modern sense - or, in fact, at all. Only large quantities of alcohol could even make me feign being interested in it, I imagine, and I've yet to ever actually drink any of it. I can't say I've ever seen any good dancing in my life either. Maybe it's time to see a ballet.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Neither my wife nor I can dance a lick. We have frequently talked about taking dance lessons but nothing ever came of it. We do play a lot of tennis together, so, I guess that's a sort of substitute - couples who do a lot of dancing don't usually do much else physical activity, I believe. I have been trying to get her to take ballet lessons with me but to no avail; I don't want to go on my own. Yes, the PA Ballet has recently opened a new ballet school nearby and are offering adult ballet classes on Thursday evenings.


Ballet classes! Oh envy, envy!


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't dance to save my soul. But for some reason if I'm listening to roots reggae on wine night, I have righteous moves. (Or at least I think I do)

On a related note, I've been listening to all types of tango music, from 1920 up to some of the new fusion type stuff. Small ensembles to orquesta tipica.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> We do play a lot of tennis together, so, I guess that's a sort of substitute - couples who do a lot of dancing don't usually do much else physical activity, I believe.


Nope. Among our Scottish country dancers, there is a regular ramblers group, some swim, some play tennis, some golf, some horse riding. We feel quite lazy compared to most of them,who are at least ten years older than us.


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

I most certainly can't dance. Anybody here ever tried to dance like Elvis Presley? I tried it once, in the privacy of my own home, while nobody else was in the house. I even got my guitar and tried to do the bit of dancing he would do with his guitar. The result was not pretty. I must content myself with singing like him, I guess...

I'm one of those people who is awkward, both physically and socially. Maybe y'all have picked up on that here; I don't know. So, that means no dancing for me. Not that I would ever do it in front of people, anyway.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I dance to make my friends laugh hysterically. I even made up this move called "The Proposal"...trust me, you do not want to see it. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*10 Reasons why Scottish Country Dancing is a great activity*:
1. Excellent physical exercise 2. Marvellous mental exercise 3. Fab music 4. Very sociable 5. Roles for men & women 6. Heritage 7. Wonderful clothes for men, & women can dress up too 8. Regular events - always something to look forward to. 9. One of the fabbest ways to celebrate Christmas 10. Not an expensive hobby - supreme bang per buck!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have trouble believing it, but I have in my time had several women try to get me to dance. "Oh, come on! Anyone can do it. You just move your arms and legs and move around to the rhythm. Just do whatever you feel." 

So I do what I feel. 

Then invariably, "No, no. You're doing it wrong. Let me show you. . ." 

And so ladies, yes I dance. Just not with you.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

You wouldn't get far with doing 'whatever you feel' in a Scottish Country Dance set!






Wish I could get to Baton Rouge some time!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess i have my own original blend Mostly in disco clubs 
I would l ike to learn more about waltz, tango and stuff maybe one day and/or with a partner that would influence me in that direction...I love to watch wild irish/celt dances, russian kazachok!:lol:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Ukko said:


> I am obligated by the tenets of Social Correctness to point out that the title of this thread reads Poll dance. Assuming that the spelling is to avoid Ethnic Impropriety, I can only add that nobody wants to watch me poll dance.


Pole dance, anyone?:lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Flamme said:


> Pole dance, anyone?:lol:


Anyone for a mazurka? or perhaps a polonaise? Or as the shanty has it: Oh you New York girls, can't you dance the polka?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This 'Flash Mob' dance video cheered me up on a grey January day:


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I enjoy to ballroom dance especially with my friend (he is too handsome).
I enjoy watching ballet and used to train.

I love the electro shuffling keep me slim and it is the best fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Zofia said:


> I enjoy to ballroom dance especially with my friend (he is too handsome).


I wish I could do that. I used to play in dance bands when I was in my teens, and it was so much fun watching people from the WWII generation. They knew how to navigate a dance floor. I'm glad ballroom dancing is making a comeback. But I belong more behind a bandstand than anywhere in front of one.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> This 'Flash Mob' dance video cheered me up on a grey January day:


You know, looking at those steps, I think I could pull that off. I'd have to be in a big group, though. A really big group.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> I wish I could do that. I used to play in dance bands when I was in my teens, and it was so much fun watching people from the WWII generation. They knew how to navigate a dance floor. I'm glad ballroom dancing is making a comeback. But I belong more behind a bandstand than anywhere in front of one.


It is still very much culture to go dancing here at least for native German middle/upper class. John will take to Vienna to dance in a Viennese ball this year. I will be 15 by then and it will be our first trip together alone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not a dancer. If I accidentally stub my toe, I will briefly do an involuntary dance.:lol:

Oh, and if they play slow songs at weddings my wife will have me dance. I have to give in to that, but at least it is not too difficult to do.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I am slightly less enthusiastic about dancing than Fritz.........:devil:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’ve never danced in my life. I spent my 5 years at grammar school avoiding all gym, games and dancing, by dint of twisted ankles, painful knees and a carefully preserved note from my doctor suggesting any exercise could bring on an asthma attack. In extreme circumstances I could produce a pretty scary wheezing and coughing episode.
I doubt I fooled the teachers but they must have decided I wasn’t worth the effort. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon (Jan 4, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am not a dancer. If I accidentally stub my toe, I will briefly do an involuntary dance.:lol:
> 
> Oh, and if they play slow songs at weddings my wife will have me dance. I have to give in to that, but at least it is not too difficult to do.


Ah....that reminds me.

Für Tänzer

Glattes Eis
Ein Paradeis
Für Den, der gut zu tanzen weiß.

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche

in the translation something got lost

Smooth ice
A paradice
For the one who knows how to dance well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As it relates to dancing in that one has to have a certain gracefulness about their movements, I should add that I quit ice skating at the age of 13 when I went onto the ice and immediately fell on my back and got a bump on the back of my head. I did not try ice skating again until I was bout 50 years old. I was cautious but made it around the rink without falling. Didn't try it again.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Crudblud said:


> I only dance when no one is around.


Count me in as a member of this sub-population also. But I very much enjoy watching certain ethnic and classic dances of other cultures, especially those of Southeast Asia in the Hindu-Buddhist tradition (India, Campuchea, Bali, etc.).


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> As it relates to dancing in that one has to have a certain gracefulness about their movements, I should add that I quit ice skating at the age of 13 when I went onto the ice and immediately fell on my back and got a bump on the back of my head. I did not try ice skating again until I was bout 50 years old. I was cautious but made it around the rink without falling. Didn't try it again.


My experience with skating was similar, both ice and roller skating. How is that possible? Everyone can skate, just like everyone can ride a bicycle. Right?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

This picture of Reverend Robert Walker (1755 - 1808) Skating on Duddingston Loch by Sir Henry Raeburn inspired the dance - Minister on the Loch


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Open Book said:


> My experience with skating was similar, both ice and roller skating. How is that possible? Everyone can skate, just like everyone can ride a bicycle. Right?


I never considered any sort of skating even for a nano-second, though my mum was an expert back in the 1920s, known as 'the roller queen of Old Broadgreen'.
I never learnt to ride a bicycle and have never wanted to. My sister didn't either until she became a district midwife and it became necessary. She stopped as soon as she could.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I cannot and do not dance. However, being a liberal-minded sort of chap, I accept that some folk can and do dance and that they should be allowed to do so. Just don't expect me to join in.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

LezLee said:


> I never considered any sort of skating even for a nano-second, though my mum was an expert back in the 1920s, known as 'the roller queen of Old Broadgreen'.
> I never learnt to ride a bicycle and have never wanted to. My sister didn't either until she became a district midwife and it became necessary. She stopped as soon as she could.


Riding a bicycle with the wind in your hair is a wonderful sensation when you're a kid, at least back in my day. Then, I was allowed to ride on the sidewalk and was a danger to others rather than endangered by others.

Now as an adult I'd have to ride in the street alongside much bigger, heavier, faster vehicles whose operators don't care about my welfare. That's insane. I haven't ridden a bike as an adult.

Skating is probably as big a thrill as bike riding if you can master it. The bruises made me give it up.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I've had a go at ballroom, latin, contemporary, jazz and tap over the years. I also went to a swing dance class a few years ago and loved it, but sadly it folded. Out of all of them it's probably tap that's my favourite, it doesn't require rubber bones, just a strong sense of rhythm, so it plays to my strengths. I had private lessons for several years at a local dance school and used to look around for music with complicated rhythms, that it would be possible to put a routine to. One piece was a chorus from "I lombardi".

The downside of enjoying dancing is that I associate music with movement so much, that sitting in a theatre not being able to move, lest I disturb my neighbours, is a real challenge.


----------

